# Lets see your Platform



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I'm interested to see how people pole from their Gheenoe. Post any pics of your poling platform or rear deck or whatever. Just want to get some ideas.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

heres a pic of the one i had on the mud minnow, custom built with 4 rod holders  







[/img]


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Holy crap, my pics are everywhere!  Alright...lets see what I have from the gheenoe rally.......


















































































-Richard


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice platforms-on some really sharp looking rides !!!!
- awesome - -anytide


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

platform for my old 13



















platform for my classic


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

wow, Ive never gotten a really good look at some of those platforms.... the one you have on shallow grave is gorgeous. 

I love the layout on the one with the raised steering and matching console on sea foam green... whats a rig like that run new/used? I might be splitting some time between the yankeetown area and miami and Id like to pick up something thats good on gas to leave at the inlaws in ocala.... Id also prefer not to be dragging my Hewes all over the state....


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a platform idea I'll bet you've never seen. I took these photo's at Crandon Marina on Key Biscayne in the early 80's. It was a custom Jon Boat the likes of I'd never seen. I think this gentleman was very design innovative for his time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I seen a Hell Bay skiff the other day down in Florida City that appeared to have a Center Console gutted and mounted to hide the outboard, and appeared as it was used as a poling platform.

It was really ugly looking! and looked like it would make tweaking with the motor a real paint in the...... lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My custom Native platform. I wanted it lower and very custom. Pat the Welder delivered!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

How high is your poling platform iMac?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's the "other" end of the spectrum.  ;D 

Piece of shelving board, couple c-clamps and some rolled on non-skid. Was meant to be a prototype to figure out where and how high I could get away with on my HiSider, but ended up fishing with it for a few months as is. Worked fine and was always good for a few laughs at the ramp. 










Eventually I made something a bit less spartan...


----------

